# Lust



## danalec99 (Mar 4, 2005)

I just won a "Leica Summicron-C 40 mm / F2.0" from the pornbay . Want to see what the Leica magic is all about! 
The hunt starts for a cosmetically challeged M body!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 4, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I just won a "Leica Summicron-C 40 mm / F2.0" from the pornbay . Want to see what the Leica magic is all about!
> The hunt starts for a cosmetically challeged M body!


 
First of all...  Congrats!!!  Another Leica per...  I mean convert! :mrgreen:  

That 40mm Summicron is a heck of a sharp lens. Good luck in your hunt.  Perhaps we should start a Leicaphiles thread or subthread here...


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 4, 2005)

wow! congrats yo!

Zach


----------



## terri (Mar 4, 2005)

More power to ya, Dan!    :thumbup:   Congrats!

Happy hunting!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone... . I want to slowly feel the waters. 

Do let me know if you come accross a functioning M2, 4 or a 6. Cosmetics issues can always be addressed. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 4, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone... . I want to slowly feel the waters.
> 
> Do let me know if you come accross a functioning M2, 4 or a 6. Cosmetics issues can always be addressed.
> 
> Cheers!


 
I'll let you know. I am DB-ing all Leica sales on Ebay for my records and I see quite a few of them on sale. I'll either PM you or reply here. :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I'll let you know. I am DB-ing all Leica sales on Ebay for my records and I see quite a few of them on sale. I'll either PM you or reply here. :mrgreen:


Great!! Thanks Mitica .... I'll expect your PMs.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Great!! Thanks Mitica .... I'll expect your PMs.


 
PM sent! Hope you find one you like.


----------

